# Where to get Gramham Farish in the States



## Br 98.75 (Dec 26, 2013)

Any one know where to get Gramham Farish in the states, im looking for a Class 08.


----------



## Luke 221 (Feb 12, 2013)

Ebay.co.uk

eHattons

Rails of Sheffield

Models11.com

www.modelrailwayimports.com

https://britishmodeltrains.ca/


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

With the internet, the location of the seller isn't much of an issue anymore. You can order from overseas, but you'll have to deal with customs.

Offhand, I wouldn't think that there is much chance of a dealer picking it up. Model railroading is already a niche market, and this -- at least in the US -- is a niche product in that market.


----------

